# Battery



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Guy's, just got to a campsite and think my RV battery may be dead. Tried to lower my landing gear but wouldn't go all the way down. Hooked up to shore power and landing gear worked and slides opened. Was still plugged into truck when I tried the landing gear. Quick question, when I run to get a battery can I stay hooked up to shore power or do I have to unplug before pulling the battery?  :blush:  Everything was fine on our trip three weeks ago. No way to test battery here. Will have to pull it and take it somewhere.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Battery



Butch, 

Your battery is toast. Like you told me in a PM, the battery was dry when you looked at it. That tells me the Chager overcharged it and cooked it. The sizzling you hear is a short in the battery.

You can stay hooked up to shore power as long as the RED wire off the battery does not touch a ground. Elec. Tape would be a good idea.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Battery

Thanks Ken, we pulled the battery and picked up a new one. Wasn't real sure about having it hooked up to shore power without the battery. Forever a rookie.....


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2010)

Re: Battery



It might be a good idea to also check what voltage the converter is putting out. Most of them are adjustable and the voltage should be between 13.3V and 12.6V. If it gets up around 14V it will boil the water out very quickly and eat your batteries. Over charging by the converter is one of the more common things to destroy RV batteries early in life.


----------

